# <textarea>



## Nisl (20. August 2007)

Hallo!

Gibt es eine Möglichekit eine Textarea zu erstellen, die genau 20 Spalten und 4 Reihen hat? Ohne jegliche Art von Scrollbalken. Wenn ich dann z.B. in der ersten Zeile bin und den 20. Buchstaben eingebe, soll er automatisch in die 2 Zeile springen. Ebenso wenn ich das letzte Zeichen aus einer Zeile entferne soll er in die vorherige springen. Es soll auch nicht möglich sein mehr als 4 Zeilen zu erzeugen.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man soetwas anstellt?

Nisl


----------



## Acriss (20. August 2007)

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/formulare/eingabe.htm#bereiche


----------



## Maik (20. August 2007)

Hi,

```
<textarea cols="20" rows="4"></textarea>
```
die Anzahl der "Eingabe-Zeilen" lässt sich meines Wissens nicht begrenzen, da die Länge des erlaubten Textes theoretisch unbegrenzt ist.


----------



## Nisl (20. August 2007)

Wenn ich in der Textarea einen durchgehenden Text eingebe (ohne Leerzeichen), so wird der Text nicht automatisch unterbrochen.
Wie ich eine einfache Textarea erstelle ist mir bewusst, aber hilft mir nicht weiter.


----------



## Cherrywine (20. August 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir wrap weiter?


LG
Cherrywine


----------



## Nisl (21. August 2007)

Naja leider funktioniert das nur mit Netscape und dem IE. Wenn ich "wrap" im Firefox benutze, dann passiert da gar nichts.
Vielleicht hat wer noch eine Idee, soetwas mit Javascript zu lösen. Ich hatte es schon einmal probiert, doch allerdings führte das nur zu ungewollten Fehlern.


----------



## Maik (21. August 2007)

Hi!

Bitte lesen: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/formulare/eingabe.htm#bereiche_umbruch



> Erläuterung:
> 
> Mit dem nicht-standardisierten Attribut wrap können Sie den Zeilenumbruch steuern (wrap = Umbruch). Die folgenden Angaben sind "ohne Gewähr":
> *wrap="soft"* wird von Netscape 4.x interpretiert und bewirkt automatischen Zeilenumbruch bei der Anzeige. Beim Absenden des Formulars werden an Stellen, wo der Text umbrochen ist, jedoch keine Zeilenumbruch-Zeichen übertragen.
> ...





Nisl hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich in der Textarea einen durchgehenden Text eingebe (ohne Leerzeichen), so wird der Text nicht automatisch unterbrochen.


Solange die Zeichenkette kein Leerzeichen enthält, hat der Browser auch keinen Anhaltspunkt, wo er die Zeichenfolge umbrechen soll.


----------



## Nisl (21. August 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Solange die Zeichenkette kein Leerzeichen enthält, hat der Browser auch keinen Anhaltspunkt, wo er die Zeichenfolge umbrechen soll.



Ja genau das ist ja auch mein Problem. Beim normalen Textfeld funktioniert es doch auch, wenn ich sage das da nur 20 Zeichen geschrieben werden dürfen.


----------

